# Camera Land's Deal of the Day - 12/16/2013 - Nikon



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

As I am sure you are aware by now, a little while ago we started a *"Deal of the Day"* promo. This, "Deal of the Day" is posted everyday I am here at work, assuming I find the time each day to do this, lol.
We buy lots of demos, close-outs and assorted new product deals and sometimes we wind up with enough to offer crazy cheap deal on something awesome. 









We had an opportunity to grab a couple of refurbished *Nikon Fieldscope 20-60x85 EDG Spotting Scopes* in both Straight and Angled versions. The beauty is we can offer it @ *only $1999.99* which is half off the usual $3999.99 price.
These are in as new condition and are complete with:
FEP-20-60 Eyepiece
Caps
Eyepiece Pouch
Vue-Thru Padded Case
Case Strap

















The incredible, high-resolution performance of the EDG binocular is now available in a remarkable new EDG Fieldscope line. The new EDG Fieldscopes offer the same exclusive ED glass lenses and dielectric coated prisms as their binocular counterparts, delivering extraordinarily high contrast images in a sleek redesigned Fieldscope body. Larger 85mm and 65mm lenses allow you a wider field of view.
Nikon's exclusive and legendary ED (Extra-low Dispersion) glass lenses: Deliver superior sharpness and color correction for unmatched detail resolution.
Dielectric high-reflective multilayer prism coating: Extraordinary technology delivers uncompromised low-light performance.
Larger, 85mm objective lenses: Deliver an expansive field of view so you can catch more of the action.
Fully multicoated optics: Multiple layers of anti-reflective compounds on every glass surface for bright, vivid sight pictures.
High grade optics and multicoating technology: Carefully cut and polished glass is coated in multiple layers of anti-reflective compounds for bright resolution and brilliant color.
EDG Eyepieces: Features a zoom eyepiece and are compatible with optional eyepieces.
Waterproof/fogproof: Nitrogen filled and O-ring sealed.
Manufactured responsibly with lead- and arsenic-free Eco-Glass™

Magnification 20-60x
Objective Lens Diameter 3.3" (85mm)
Angle of View 2.2° @ 20x (unspecified otherwise)
Field-of-View (@ 1000 Yds) 114' (38 m @ 1000 m) @ 20x (unspecified otherwise)
Minimum Focus Distance 16.4' (5.0 m)
Exit Pupil Diameter 20x: 4.2mm
60x: 1.4mm
Eye Relief 18mm
Relative Brightness 20x: 18.1
60x: 2.0
Twilight Factor 20x: 41.2
60x: 71.4
Weatherproofing Waterproof and fogproof
Dimensions 4.0 x 5.0 x 14.9" (102 x 127 x 379mm) WxHxL
[w/o eyepiece]
Weight 5.20 lbs (2360g)

Please feel free to call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 with any questions or to place an order.

*** These "Deal of the Day" opportunities last as long as we have inventory so if you see this and want this please give a call or check our site.


----------

